

The Debut of Beme, a Social App That Aims for Authenticity - uptown
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/07/17/the-debut-of-beme-a-social-app-that-aims-for-authenticity/

======
stevenhubertron
Great idea, and more of what we need with technology. I hope it takes off.
Another great reason to ditch Facebook.

